# Western Bee Woodenware



## jjallday (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,
What do you folks think of Western Bees woodenware. There budget bodies and supers are the cheapest I have found at $8 and $5.40 respectively. Are they this cheap for a reason? Shipping may kill me to Northern Michigan, but I am trying to find the most cost effective way to get about a dozen or so hives going. Any thoughts would be helpful.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I buy commercial quality from Dadant. Dadant owns Western. The commercial quality is just about perfect to me. I seldom see a knot. They are kiln dried and don't warp even after left flat for a year. I haven't really looked at the economy grades. If you buy in quantity 50 or more, you get a price break on any grade. I would look at the Dadant branch in Albion, MI. They will probably ship locally from there and save you some shipping cost if you don't want to drive it. A dozen hives will need at least 50 supers. If you go all mediums instead of using deeps for brood boxes, you can make the quantities easily. Just buy all the mediums you need and make the drive to pick them up. Frames get a quantity break as well. Remember, 3 mediums is equivalent to 2 deeps, and your back will thank you.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I have found their budget grade to be very serviceable. I doubt that other grades will last significantly longer as long as you care for them in a normal fashion.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I buy the budget line from Dadant/Western Bee. It is a buyer beware line, you will get pieces that are cupped/warped, slightly miss cut, split ends, knots, miss drilled nail holes etc. Having said that everything is usable, and with a little effort, clamps etc. it will go together. With a couple coats of paint you really cant tell the difference. Also when you buy this line you wont get any nails, I use screw type nails, that I get from the local hardware store. They really tighten up the boxes and bring cupped/warped pieces together.


----------



## jjallday (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks All,
I had thought of going with all mediums, but I already have 500 deep frames that I bought in the box for $100. I have thought of using a few more 7 5/8 boxes and not all deeps for the brood. 
I had heard that Western Bee and Dadant were owned by the same folks. Why are Western's boxes so much cheaper then? Also, is shipping going to cost me a fortune? I had recently talked to a beekeeper in North Dakota who was going to ship me around 50+ boxes. It was going to cost $300 so we did not do it. Is this typical? I will drive to Dadant if it makes sense.
Thanks for the help.
Jason


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>but I already have 500 deep frames 

I cut down a lot more than 500 deep frames to convert to mediums...

And they were already assembled.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm

It was WELL worth the effort.


----------



## Doorman (Nov 27, 2006)

Dadant and western bee are the same. calculate shipping to determine least cost. 
Dadant costs more because they have to recover their cost in shipping to their branches.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Western makes Dadant's woodware. Call your nearest Dadant office, and ask about the Budget line. Last time I checked it was the same price as Western's. They just don't advertise it much, and they have a minimum order of 50 boxes.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ, would you mind posting their website (western bees woodenware). I need to add to my inventory and have thought about a road trip to pick up a large order to save the shipping. Thanks Madison....


----------



## jjallday (Jun 15, 2007)

Sure,
Here is the address http://www.westernbee.com/
Jason


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*western bee*



Panhandle Bee man said:


> I buy the budget line from Dadant/Western Bee. It is a buyer beware line, you will get pieces that are cupped/warped, slightly miss cut, split ends, knots, miss drilled nail holes etc. Having said that everything is usable, and with a little effort, clamps etc. it will go together. With a couple coats of paint you really cant tell the difference. Also when you buy this line you wont get any nails, I use screw type nails, that I get from the local hardware store. They really tighten up the boxes and bring cupped/warped pieces together.



Well, I ordered from them 2 weeks ago.

Called it in on a wensday, 3 mediums, 30 frames , budget line

called friday to recheck that my order had been processed. " No" the man said ; the lady that took my order was on vacation , and had left it sitting on the desk on a piece of paper.

I got the boxes tuesday ( shipping was 25 $$$ Ouch ) , and what complete junk. Warped frames, missing ears, knot city.

I will cross them off my bee shopping list


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

As we said, budget is buyer beware. Move up to the commercial grade and they are 100% serviceable.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Ross said:


> As we said, budget is buyer beware. Move up to the commercial grade and they are 100% serviceable.



No reason to; if shipping is going to be that much, I can just order from someone alot closer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

That's why I have always recommended buying from someone you can drive to, in my case Dadant, Paris.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Ross said:


> That's why I have always recommended buying from someone you can drive to, in my case Dadant, Paris.



I am always willing to give any beekeeping biz some money,once. Had I known they had an association with dadant I would not have done that. I would have just ordered online from IL or Ky. I dont buy the BS about ponderosa pine being any better than eastern white pine. If a stress bearing load was placed on the wood mabye, but come on; they are just stackable boxes for bugs


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm no expert, but Ponderosa Pine has more resin than eastern white pine and may resist rot better. That said, if I had white pine available, that's what I would use. 

I don't why you insist on knocking Dadant for their econo grade boxes. We told you what to expect. The commercial grade is only a bit more expensive and 100% workable with no issues. I use 100's of them and have never thrown one out.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe it was said that this equipment was available from your regional Dadant's. I also said buyer beware! 

I think the bottom line is if you desire "Select" or "No 1" quality you have to be prepared to pay top dollar. The budget line is really designed for the beekeeper who is buying hundreds of boxes, and thousands of frames at a time. If the beekeeper has to throw out a few pieces he is still saving a hundreds of dollars.


----------

